# How to treat dog ear infection without vet?



## Hannagonzales (Aug 9, 2019)

My dog is scratching his ear. I think he is suffering ear infection but I dont know what will I do. I read an article where they suggested to use best ear solution. Its okay? Article is attached here dogsensitiveskin.com/how-to-treat-dog-ear-infection-without-vet


----------



## Krystn Janisse (Aug 9, 2019)

Try colloidal silver. It's anti-fungal, anti-parasitic, and anti-microbial, so no matter the cause of the infection it will help get rid of it. Only use colloidal silver that has 30ppm or less for pets. Look for products that are diluted in distilled or purified water and have no other ingredients. Whether the infection is a yeast infection or not, the silver will help it. It doesn't sting or burn, so it's safe to put on open wounds to help speed up the process, and it's safe to ingest. Colloidal silver has saved me lots of vet bills.

If the infection keeps coming back, then you should talk to your vet. It could be an allergy. My dog has allergies and I started feeding raw. That plus colloidal silver and my dog is no longer scratching, licking, chewing, or red.


----------



## BubbaLucia (Nov 11, 2015)

you can also look up chantilly kennels for a product called wonder ear.


go to amazon and order wintergreen alcohol......swab your dogs ears with this first.......it won't burn, because of the wintergreen.
once you've received wonder ear, follow the instructions. 
it's the only thing that has ever worked on my pug or my french mastiff.....


----------



## Hannagonzales (Aug 9, 2019)

I search and found an Ear Solution and its working great. Thanks to all


----------

